# Viejitos 1st annual bike show pics



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im gettin myne up in a few


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

how was the show????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres me..got best upholstry award


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> heres me..got best upholstry award
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=522948]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=522950]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=522952]
[attachmentid=522953]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so how was the show???lots of bikes???lots of trikes??? who one what????


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, nice pics! congrats low83cutty on your win for your upholstery! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it was a nice turn out for having 2 shows on the same day i dont member everyone that won lol more bikes then trikes


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 08:03 PM~5167772
> *it was a nice turn out for having 2 shows on the same day i dont member everyone that won lol more bikes then trikes
> *


did you bring your trike???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no trike this time becuse of chance of rain id have to take it in my open pick up didnt wana chance it im get it out when this rain stops


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 08:09 PM~5167810
> *no trike this time becuse of chance of rain id have to take it in my open pick up didnt wana chance it  im get it out when this rain stops
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE SHOW 83 

thanks for the pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios had a very good time at the show. I hope there is another one next year.  THANKS VIEJITOS!!!! :wave: It was good to see everyone again.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pics raul i know u got alottttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ON BEHALF OF OUR BIKE CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT. :biggrin: THANKS TO LOW VINTAGE FOR THE JUDGING  CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS  NEXT YEARS A FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 2 2006, 07:35 PM~5167959
> *ON BEHALF OF OUR BIKE CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT. :biggrin: THANKS TO LOW VINTAGE FOR THE JUDGING   CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS   NEXT YEARS A FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


  Count on Socios b.c. for next year.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2006, 08:42 PM~5168008
> *  Count on Socios b.c. for next year.
> *


GLAD U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 07:29 PM~5167898
> *pics raul i know u got alottttt
> *


I have to upload them to my site tomorrow morning.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Socios, post up your pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2006, 07:52 PM~5168091
> *Socios, post up your pics
> *


I have to upload them tomorrow. I can only do it from my work computer.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I heard LuxuriouS SanJose did really well at that show... :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MOST MEMBERS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MORE LUXURIOUS BIKES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics everyone ! Alot of great bikes there ! Looks like another sucessful VIEJITOS event ! Sorry I missed it :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!</span></span>


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE HOMIE RAUL RELACING MY RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn i look hella fucked up n tall :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 09:59 PM~5168467
> *damn i look hella fucked up n tall
> *


THATS CAUSE YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 08:58 PM~5168460
> *THE HOMIE RAUL RELACING MY RIMS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SOCIOS B.C


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

name the people from left to right....


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SOCIOS B.C PREZ,LOW83CUTTY,ME,WIM SITTING DOWN,FRO, AND CLOWN CONFUSION.....AND MY SON IN THE GREY SHIRT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Apr 2 2006, 08:54 PM~5168425
> *Great pics everyone ! Alot of great bikes there ! Looks like another sucessful VIEJITOS event ! Sorry I missed it  :tears:
> *


You missed out. There was an Og Schwinn that I have never seen before. I have some good close ups of it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics, air setups are gettin real popular now too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, and I had the best parking spot. :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

UAU, these bikes sao very pretty, wanted to be there now!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2006, 10:13 PM~5168595
> *Oh, and I had the best parking spot.  :biggrin:
> *


YES YOU DID,..... THE HANDICAP SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:16 PM~5168618
> *YES YOU DID,..... THE HANDICAP SPOT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:58 PM~5168460
> *THE HOMIE RAUL RELACING MY RIMS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:16 PM~5168632
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> *


You already know Im here to help bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 10:16 PM~5168626
> *:0  :0
> *


WHY YOU SO QUIET IN PERSON CUTTY ......WERE GOING TO START CALLING YOU SHY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:16 PM~5168618
> *YES YOU DID,..... THE HANDICAP SPOT :biggrin:
> *


It was better then the handicap. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:18 PM~5168645
> *WHY YOU SO QUIET IN PERSON CUTTY ......WERE GOING TO START CALLING YOU SHY BOY :biggrin:
> *


i was mad? :0 :0  i was gettin head ach from that music


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2006, 10:17 PM~5168639
> *You already know Im here to help bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2006, 10:19 PM~5168655
> *i was mad? :0  :0    i was gettin head ach from that music
> *


NEXT TIME DONT SIT IN FRONT OF THE SPEAKERS :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 2 2006, 09:21 PM~5168662
> *NEXT TIME DONT SIT IN FRONT OF THE SPEAKERS :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i did move but the whole place was still loud


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Great show, we are sorry we missed it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

that guitar bike is crazy..more pics of it!


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2006, 09:07 PM~5168538
> *You missed out. There was an Og Schwinn that I have never seen before. I have some good close ups of it.
> *


pOST EM :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

:cheesy:  i had fun!!!! It was a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 2 2006, 11:21 PM~5169150
> *  :cheesy:   i had fun!!!! It was a good show
> *


Good times. I will post my pics in a few minutes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok,here we go. Starting with one off with one of our bikes. :biggrin: This is going to take me a while to post them all.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHECK OUT THE DETAIL ON THESE SKIRTS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So much detail on this one.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOW VINTAGE


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low Vintage


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 12:19 AM~5168655
> *i was mad? :0  :0    i was gettin head ach from that music
> *


these should help! j/p :biggrin:

[attachmentid=523455]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low Vintage Displayed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

how many trophies you take home,socios prez?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post more in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Apr 3 2006, 06:21 AM~5169607
> *
> *


WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS MAKE IT


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 05:53 AM~5169708
> *WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS MAKE IT
> *


had to work,bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Apr 3 2006, 05:46 AM~5169684
> *how many trophies you take home,socios prez?
> *


I got...

Best of show trike
1st place trike
2nd Hydros/special intrest?
Best Chrome
Best Murals


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 06:08 AM~5169746
> *I got...
> 
> Best of show trike
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Apr 3 2006, 06:56 AM~5169716
> *had to work,bro
> *


THAT SUCK BRO....I DIDNT TAKE MY BIKE EITHER BUT APRIL 23RD ITS ON ILL BE IN FRESNO


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 06:15 AM~5169776
> *THAT SUCK BRO....I DIDNT TAKE MY BIKE EITHER BUT APRIL 23RD ITS ON ILL BE IN FRESNO
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Apr 3 2006, 06:09 AM~5169752
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You would have done good out there too bro.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 2 2006, 10:57 PM~5168451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't that the bike that used to be pink and black?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 08:08 AM~5169746
> *I got...
> 
> Best of show trike
> ...


congrats amigo :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Raul send me that pic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 3 2006, 07:46 AM~5169890
> *Raul send me that pic
> *


THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Harry's Dream (Feb 15, 2005)

where was the show at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 3 2006, 06:29 AM~5169841
> *
> isn't that the bike that used to be pink and black?
> *


No, this is another one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Apr 3 2006, 07:26 AM~5170066
> *where was the show at?
> *


San Jose.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 3 2006, 06:46 AM~5169890
> *Raul send me that pic
> *


I will send it to you later. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 08:29 AM~5170083
> *I will send it to you later.  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Great Bike Show Viejito's!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 3 2006, 09:17 AM~5170318
> *Great Bike Show Viejito's!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Back to the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noone goin to post others of my bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have always been impressed with the paint on this bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 09:38 AM~5170878
> *noone goin to post others of my bike?
> *


Im getting there...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought I had more pics of this bike but I dont.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clean bike... Maybe some inspiration for Eric...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More Lux...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 10:38 AM~5170878
> *noone goin to post others of my bike?
> *


for what... no need too :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Inspirations b.c. Your right Danny, my camera sucks....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 11:40 AM~5170888
> *I have always been impressed with the paint on this bike.
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 16" frame?
I think that bike was painted in 96!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2006, 10:30 AM~5171146
> *is that a 16" frame?
> I think that bike was painted in 96!!!
> *


Thats a 20". I remember seeing that along time ago too. It still looks really good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more pics later.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

great pictures raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 3 2006, 10:42 AM~5171200
> *great pictures raul
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

What did you think when you seen TwIsTeD Rose Raul???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 3 2006, 11:50 AM~5171467
> *What did you think when you seen TwIsTeD Rose Raul???
> *


I was like :0 Has Juanito seen it? I want to see both of them next to each other.


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

Nope Juanito hasnt seen it...yesturday was the first time anyone has seen it!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2006, 12:30 PM~5171146
> *is that a 16" frame?
> I think that bike was painted in 96!!!
> *


The bike is a 20". Yes the bike has been around since 1996. :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=523999][attachmentid=524000]


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn! Looks like it was a good show. I wish I could of gone and taken my bikes... oh well next time I guess!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was actually surprised that there was no magazines or any media there to cover the show. Or am I wrong? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i thought someone was goin to cover it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This was for sale but i dont know how much they wanted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dukes b.c.


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524111]
[attachmentid=524110]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524116]
[attachmentid=524117]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY...HOW BOUT THROWING A SHOW CLOSER LIKE OXNARD OR SOMETHING.....SO SOME OF US FORM O.C AND COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS...LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT.......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I MEAN O.C,...L.A...,...I.E.


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524120]
[attachmentid=524121]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY...HOW BOUT THROWING A SHOW CLOSER LIKE OXNARD OR SOMETHING.....SO SOME OF US FORM O.C AND COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS...LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 3 2006, 04:10 PM~5172835
> *HEY...HOW BOUT THROWING A SHOW CLOSER LIKE OXNARD OR SOMETHING.....SO SOME OF US FORM O.C AND COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS...LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT.......
> *


There is a little show in Las Vegas in October that we can all compete at. :biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524122]
[attachmentid=524123]


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524125]
[attachmentid=524126]


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524127]
[attachmentid=524129]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 04:29 PM~5172863
> *[attachmentid=524125]
> [attachmentid=524126]
> *


Man, I was sitting there and all kinds of people took pics of the bike and I knew I was going to end up in alot of them. :roflmao:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524131]
[attachmentid=524133]


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 05:31 PM~5172877
> *Man, I was sitting there and all kinds of people took pics of the bike and I knew I was going to end up in alot of them.  :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=524135] :biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 05:33 PM~5172890
> *[attachmentid=524135] :biggrin:
> *


Now i know you didnt mind that pic. at the end of the day i seen 100.00 in your hands congrats and thanks for your support


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 04:33 PM~5172890
> *[attachmentid=524135] :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=524137]
[attachmentid=524139]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 04:34 PM~5172896
> *Now i know you didnt mind that pic. at the end of the day i seen 100.00 in your hands congrats and thanks for your support
> *


Wim got me good. :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the only one I have Mike.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 06:24 AM~5169820
> *You would have done good out there too bro.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Back to Dukes b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Untouchable b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I really like this bike. I would really like to make a 16" like this one.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

The sword sissy bar is awesome, it is even easily adjustable


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 05:29 PM~5172863
> *[attachmentid=524125]
> [attachmentid=524126]
> *


I havent really taken time too look at the bike and appreciate it, but now i see the amazing detail, and i really like it  (clown confution)


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 3 2006, 05:10 PM~5172835
> *HEY...HOW BOUT THROWING A SHOW CLOSER LIKE OXNARD OR SOMETHING.....SO SOME OF US FORM O.C AND COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS...LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT.......
> *



dont worry, we are cooking something up for the summer time in the san fernando valley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2006, 02:08 PM~5171799
> *:biggrin:
> *


that chopper is bad ass


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 05:33 PM~5172890
> *[attachmentid=524135] :biggrin:
> *




hey raul, nice looking lamb you got there! :biggrin: j/k! nah, but for reals, congratulations homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul wanted to take the lamb too


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 04:37 PM~5172911
> *Wim got me good.  :rofl:
> *


that's called a "KODAK MOMENT"!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

hey once again on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, thank you to Viejitos for letting us help out , and thank you to everyone that came out to make a rainy day a bright one!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 3 2006, 06:19 PM~5173629
> *hey once again on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, thank you to Viejitos for letting us help out , and thank you to everyone that came out to make a rainy day a bright one!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: it was a nicer day then i thought it would of been


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 3 2006, 07:19 PM~5173629
> *hey once again on behalf of the entire LOW VINTAGE FAMILY, thank you to Viejitos for letting us help out , and thank you to everyone that came out to make a rainy day a bright one!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime Low V now its time for your show :thumbsup: 
If you need anything let me know :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 06:26 PM~5173677
> *Anytime Low V now its time for your show :thumbsup:
> If you need anything let me know :biggrin:
> *


as my club and i were talking after the show we all agreed this event really showed that two clubs can come together and work together and create unity that some people believe is far reached. 
maybe next time we can take a major pic of our two clubs together and make it a standard for the way things should be.
thanks once again and c-ya on the 29th!!!!!

but i don't want to discredit the clubs that showed up so i'll try to make a list for respect purposes and if i missed a few just fill in where it fits in!!!!
SOCIOS
DUKES!!!! (SANTA CLARA CHAPTER)
LUXURIOUS (winners of the MOST MEMBERS award)
PERSONAL EFFECTS ( winners of the LOW VINTAGE award of excellance)
INSPIRATIONS
LIFES FINEST
UNTOUCHABLES
STR8RIDERS
VIEJITOS
AND US LOW VINTAGE
ALSO THE ONES THAT ARE NOT IN A CLUB THAT SHOWED UP BECAUSE THEY HAD "PRIDE IN THERE RIDES!"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 3 2006, 07:44 PM~5173739
> *as my club and i were talking after the show we all agreed this event really showed that two clubs can come together and work together and create unity that some people believe is far reached.
> maybe next time we can take a major pic of our two clubs together and make it a standard for the way things should be.
> thanks once again and c-ya on the 29th!!!!!
> ...


count us in at the LOW VINTAGE show


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

i was tryin to sell it for $500 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2006, 08:02 PM~5173862
> *i was tryin to sell it for $500  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE YOU SHOULD OF CAME OVER AND SAID WHAT UP


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2006, 07:02 PM~5173862
> *i was tryin to sell it for $500  :biggrin:
> *


IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING THEY WOULD KNOW THAT, THAT BIKE IS STRIPED BY THE GREAT "VON FRANCO" WORTH EVERY PENNY. GOOD LUCK!!!!! I THINK IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN YOU BOUGHT THAT BIKE AT BILLIT PROOF ABOUT 2-3 YEARS AGO. GREAT BIKE!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Socios alot of your pictures arnt showing up properly, alot of red x's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 3 2006, 07:35 PM~5174133
> *Socios alot of your pictures arnt showing up properly, alot of red x's
> *


I cant fix it till tomorrow when I get to work. Sorry.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 10:09 PM~5174648
> ****
> *


why??? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

............


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Apr 3 2006, 06:33 PM~5172890
> *[attachmentid=524135] :biggrin:
> *



aaawwww, que cute, LOL :roflmao: is that a hint to your next project, a Tel-LOW-Tubby themed bike :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2006, 06:51 PM~5172992
> *I really like this bike. I would really like to make a 16" like this one.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i like that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5173128
> *I havent really taken time too look at the bike and appreciate it, but now i see the amazing detail, and i really like it  (clown confution)
> *


exactly what i was thinking, the more i see it, the more i like it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam, now all of Socios pictures are gone, did anyone happin to save them, and can they repost all of them


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5178787
> *Dam, now all of Socios pictures are gone, did anyone happin to save them, and can they repost all of them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

damn I should of made that show and show you guys venom .5 but my mom and my sister had birthdays on sunday and I couldn't make the trip, but now I'm regreting I didn't go


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Apr 4 2006, 04:53 PM~5179674
> *damn I should of made that show and show you guys venom .5 but my mom and my sister had birthdays on sunday and I couldn't make the trip, but now I'm regreting I didn't go
> *


always next year :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

It was a good show


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2006, 01:50 PM~5178787
> *Dam, now all of Socios pictures are gone, did anyone happin to save them, and can they repost all of them
> *


I didnt have time to work on it today. I had to work on a customers order all day today so I couldnt get to it but I think I know what the problem is. It should be easy to fix.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have some of the pics back up. All of them should be working by the end of the day. Let me know if anyone cant see them.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

raul you out did your self you took some really nice pic wish i was there well i'll be there next year i'll see you in hayward ! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Apr 5 2006, 04:57 PM~5186384
> *raul you out did your self you took some really nice pic wish i was there well i'll be there next year i'll see you in hayward ! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you sure did raul :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup: see ya at hayward!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to post these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know who this guy was with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Best for last :biggrin: 


































THATS THE END!!! :wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn my seat really change color with the flash ..and my shit look hella dusty it was prolly them speakers pushin dust out of them lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2006, 11:20 PM~5188117
> *I dont know who this guy was with
> 
> 
> ...


one of the few bikes i seen with some shiny tires, :roflmao:

what is that covering the bullet light, and where can you find it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its acutally very simple. You can get a clear thin piece of plastic at a few places out here. All you do it trace your lens for the light and cut it out. Sandwich it between the lens and the bezel and you have a different color lens. If yoou cant find any of that plastic stuff you can use window tint or saran wrap.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 02:43 PM~5191384
> *Its acutally very simple. You can get a clear thin piece of plastic at a few places out here. All you do it trace your lens for the light and cut it out. Sandwich it between the lens and the bezel and you have a different color lens. If yoou cant find any of that plastic stuff you can use window tint or saran wrap.
> *


i'm gonna have to check the kitchen drawers :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im gettin a dubble lite set up for my trike this weekend im fab a braket myself


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 02:43 PM~5191384
> *Its acutally very simple. You can get a clear thin piece of plastic at a few places out here. All you do it trace your lens for the light and cut it out. Sandwich it between the lens and the bezel and you have a different color lens. If yoou cant find any of that plastic stuff you can use window tint or saran wrap.
> *


ever since i saw clown confusion bike, i wanted something like that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u could even color the bulb only so when u trun it on its green


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 02:56 PM~5191478
> *u could even color the bulb only so when u trun it on its green
> *


nah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2006, 12:51 PM~5191443
> *ever since i saw clown confusion bike, i wanted something like that
> *


I did it for his light too. Its really cheap. I should sell them or something. You cant really tell when the light is on during the day. Changing the lens color is more obvious.


----------

